# flat deck bridge for S layout



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

first attempt at making a wooden flat deck bridge for my S scale bridge. 

hmmmm what to do with all this ????




























even made a walk way and and stand aside area and am working on adding a railing...one more support to build and deck then I will use finnishing nails (drill out the holes) to make it look like it is bolted together then I can make it work in the layout.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice job...good job getting the bents to look the same. What kind of wood are you using?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Sawdust said:


> Nice job...good job getting the bents to look the same. What kind of wood are you using?


thanks...I am using white and red ceder ...I love the way one can split it down to size and it looks rough cut.

did a little more tonight ...bit at a time eh?

2nd half of the bridge attached tonight 











started adding the bolts for the timbers (until I snapped the drill bit in two  










sure looks to scale to me so far










will build up around the beams to make it look like they are sunk into the ground.



















lol made it another 10" further tonight


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

well here it is but I think the railing is too big to be to scale 














































over the bridge and starting the downhill descent (time for another table


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice bridge!!!

Pat


----------



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

well done - a lot of work went into that - that is for sure


----------

